# State schools in Cullera?



## catinthesun (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi there,

I would just like to ask about the state schools in Cullera, more specifically for primary education for my son who will be 7 next year and speaks only english. Can anyone tell me about their experiences and how their child got on in a spanish speaking school as our family are interested in moving to this area. Many thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

catinthesun said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I would just like to ask about the state schools in Cullera, more specifically for primary education for my son who will be 7 next year and speaks only english. Can anyone tell me about their experiences and how their child got on in a spanish speaking school as our family are interested in moving to this area. Many thanks


Hi there,
can't help you specifically with your chosen area, but there is a lot of info about education in the FAQ'a post number 3 and besides there is info about renting/ buying, tax, paperwork etc etc so it's worth looking through that thread for a while...


----------



## plymyphil (Jan 29, 2015)

catinthesun said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I would just like to ask about the state schools in Cullera, more specifically for primary education for my son who will be 7 next year and speaks only english. Can anyone tell me about their experiences and how their child got on in a spanish speaking school as our family are interested in moving to this area. Many thanks


Hi,

I would advise that the state system in the Valencia region, as with much of Spain, is not a great choice.

I would strongly advise researching a little more about what the other options are in the Cullera region./SNIP/

I know there are a range of education options in the Cullera region that include state schools, private Spanish schools and British schools. For many children relocating from the UK a British school actually provides a quicker way of integrating and learning the language. This is the choice that I made for my own daughter who was six when we moved to this area of Spain and she was fluent within eighteen months.

Part of the problem with Spanish state schools is that they will introduce two languages as most are bi-lingual and work in both Spanish and Valencian. As all state services are slightly more cash strapped now support that may have been there in the past is unlikely to be offered to new pupils coming from the UK.

As I say, I would advise doing a search of other schools in the area and maybe making contact with a few to discuss their curriculum and what support they would offer a child from the UK.
/SNIP/


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi

our kids were 4 and 8 when we came over , they both went to Spanish school ,

They had to learn quick as they were the only English kids in the school .

Valenciano , was my biggest worry as many of the lessons were taught in it ( as if it wasn't hard enough for them any way ) 

Any way they got through it ok and all of their friends are Spanish and are now in further education .

It is a worry hope you make the right choice !

Tony


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tonymar said:


> Hi
> 
> our kids were 4 and 8 when we came over , they both went to Spanish school ,
> 
> ...


about the same age mine were

yes a lot of people worry about them having to learn TWO new languages, I know I did, but at that age they barely blink

many English children actually find Valenciano easier than Castellano, too

it does make a huge difference as far as becoming part of the community is concerned too


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Forgot to say , we came from Essex too - Coliier Row Romford 

Must say I am glad the kids have done most of their growing up here in Spain !


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tonymar said:


> Forgot to say , we came from Essex too - Coliier Row Romford
> 
> Must say I am glad the kids have done most of their growing up here in Spain !


I'm glad mine have too

I have in-laws in Romford & the entire family on that side is in Essex - small world


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> about the same age mine were
> 
> yes a lot of people worry about them having to learn TWO new languages, I know I did, but at that age they barely blink
> 
> ...



I Must admit I never give any other language a thought apart from Spanish when moving over , caught us by surprise !

Yes it it is important to become part of the community , my son seems to know every one in the village !


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tonymar said:


> I Must admit I never give any other language a thought apart from Spanish when moving over , caught us by surprise !
> 
> Yes it it is important to become part of the community , my son seems to know every one in the village !


that's what I like - well over 30,000 in this town - & yet you can guarantee that someone will let me know what my kids are up to  

not that they get up to anything they shouldn't - it's just that everyone seems to know each other

the teachers at the insti have often told me that my elder daughter is more Javiensa than many who were born here - you can't be more a part of the community than that


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Thats great to hear your daughters have become well accepted !

Its a great place for kids to grow up !!


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> I'm glad mine have too
> 
> I have in-laws in Romford & the entire family on that side is in Essex - small world


It sure is a small world !!

Must admit when i saw on tv how cold it is back in the Uk I am glad to be in the Sun !!


----------



## catinthesun (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi thanks for your replies I love the idea of being part of a community where everyone knows each other he will be seven next year when we plan to go so i would imagine he would pick up the language quite quickly. Ive read that children can be children over in spain for a little longer, kids in britain spend half the year in doors because of the climate it seems a faster pace here and i hate the cold so much so far he knows days,months,coloures,counting up to ten and greetings sounds reallu basic I know but im going to plod on. Were from colchester I loved it when tonymar said its the best thing theyve done bringing their kids up in spain Thanks again


----------

